# Wer hat den Sommer geklaut?....



## Tanny (30. Juli 2015)

....welchen Sommer?

so sieht es seit Tagen aus bei uns: 

Regen, Regen, Regen....und.....Regen....
dazu: Wind in rauhen Mengen und um die 10 - 12 Grad........
...außer, dass die Tümpel immer schön gefüllt sind, kann ich nichts finden, was 
FÜR dieses Wetter spricht.......

          



...ich habe sage und schreibe meine wollenen Wintersachen wieder in Benutzung!!!

Kann mal jemand den Sommer wieder frei lassen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juli 2015)

Ach, Kirstin, bei uns hat er nur eine einwöchige Pause eingelegt. Ab morgen geht er wieder los mit Temperaturen von 30+...

Ich glaube, dass Du in der falschen Ecke von Deutschland wohnst...


----------



## Tanny (30. Juli 2015)

....kannst Du mir bitte Eure Temperaturen hochschieben? 
Wenn Du willst, schiebe ich DIr dann dafür unser norddeutsches Schietwetter runter


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2015)

Na wie typisch, die Nordländer sind so geizig und lassen fast keinen Tropfen Wasser nach Berlin. In den letzten 3 Wochen waren es glatt 1cm/m² Regen

LG René


----------



## PeBo (30. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte auch gerne was von dem Regen. Bei uns hat es zwar in der vergangenen Woche auch ab und zu einen Schauer gegeben - aber mit viel zu wenig Wasser. Mein Teich steht 20cm unter max. und meine Regenfässer waren auch nur zu 2/3 gefüllt.

Grüße aus Mittelhessen

Peter


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juli 2015)

Hi Peter, 

wenn dein Teich 20 cm unter normal steht solltest du mal den Schlauch reinhängen. Deine Fische werden es dir danken... Der Sommer kommt zurück und die Wassertemperaturen werden wieder gut steigen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2015)

Also am Wiehengebirge, bzw Teutoburgerwald gab es satt Regen. Mein Teich ist mehrfach übergelaufen.


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juli 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na wie typisch, die Nordländer sind so geizig und lassen fast keinen Tropfen Wasser nach Berlin. In den letzten 3 Wochen waren es glatt 1cm/m² Regen
> 
> LG René


 
Was? Bei uns sah es am sonntag so aus:
            
Man kann nicht erkennen, wie das Wasser oben über die Dachrinnen geschossen ist. Und der Teich war dann sofort voll..
lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Juli 2015)

moin zusammen,
Kirstin... noch ein klein wenig Geduld,
angeblich soll es ab morgen wieder Sommer werden.
Ich hätt' auch nix dagegen, radfahren mit Regenjacke an.... nich' so dolle!


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ina,
wenn du den Rasensprenger noch mal so aufdrehst das hier kein Wasser mehr ankommt werd ich pöse 

Ne im ernst hab sogar die Tage eine verdurstete Spinne aus dem Regenmesser gepustet samt Staub.
Pro Tag ca 2 -3 cm Wasserverlust im Teich dank Wind und jeden Abend das große gießen.

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2015)

Ist ja seltsam....ist doch quasi um die Ecke?!


----------



## Sebbl (31. Juli 2015)

Hi, also bei uns hier im Taubertal könnte die Natur den Regen gut gebrauchen. Wir haben hier normalerweiße so 650-700l/m² Niederschlag im Jahr, wir haben bis jetzt ca. 220l/m² normal wären so 380l/m². Da kann man sich in etwa vorstellen wie die Natur aussieht. Erinnert sehr stark an den Sommer 2003, alles recht vertrocknet und staubig. 
Mich stört es nicht, bin ja kein Landwirt. Zudem mag ich es wenn es sehr heiß ist, +40°C macht mir nichts aus. 
Geschmäcker sind aber verschieden. Den Landwirten würde ich ein bisschen Wasser schon gönnen.


----------



## bekamax (31. Juli 2015)

Jippie, Sonne!

Das erste Mal seit einer Woche Regenwetter!!!

Aber die Natur hat es wirklich gebraucht.


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2015)

Hab gerade mal etwas Wasser in den total verbrannten Garten befördert - man wäre ich froh, wenn es mal 1-2 Tage durchregnen würde (aber bitte nur Regen - nicht gleich wieder Hagel und Sturm) - hier im Süden ist absolute Trockenheit - der Boden ist wie Beton!

Gruß Nori (und nächste Woche soll die Sahara wieder kommen ....)


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2015)

Juhuuuu! seit heute Mittag KEIN Regen mehr und sogar, man mag es kaum glauben - etwas 

Ich habe die Gelegenheit gleich genutzt, und 3 Machinen Wäsche gewaschen - endlich eine Chance, 
die Wäsche auch trocken zu kriegen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2015)

Boh, hat mal einer aufs Termometer geschaut? 10°C gerade und es soll bis auf 5°C runter gehen. Haben wir jetzt den ersten Wintereinbruch?

LG René


----------



## Flusi (31. Juli 2015)

@Rene`, = hast schon mal bei wetter.de geguckt? 
(weiß zwar nicht, wo Du Dich nächste Woche rumtreibst...)
LG Flusi


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Heute endlich mal wieder Sonne. Gestern konnte ich doch tatsächlich mal wieder Rasen mähen, da die Überflutung sich in den Graben verzogen hat. 
Rasen war zwar noch nicht ganz trocken, aber es ging. 
Ich hab ja auch geglaubt, es sei Herbst, so hat mir der Sturm den halben Wald in den Garten geschmissen


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2015)

Flusi schrieb:


> @Rene`, = hast schon mal bei wetter.de geguckt?
> (weiß zwar nicht, wo Du Dich nächste Woche rumtreibst...)
> LG Flusi


Letzte Nacht um 0400 glatt 4°C, brrrrrr


----------



## misudapi (1. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
Wir sind seit ein paar Tagen in Urlaub und bibbern. Hier ober in Breitnau ist es richtig kalt. und das im Hochsommer.
Ich glaube Kristin hat recht. irgendjemand hat den Sommer abbestellt.
Gruss Susanne


----------



## bekamax (1. Aug. 2015)

Nein, nein, Susanne
bei uns ist er schon wieder aufgetaucht! Es dauert sicher nicht mehr lange, und dann ist er auch bei euch...


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Aug. 2015)

wir hatten heute einen traumhaft schönen Sonnentag, 24°C.... da ließ es sich gut im Garten werkeln
und aushalten. Morgen soll es glatt noch wärmer werden.... sehr schön, Sommer....


----------



## Ida17 (2. Aug. 2015)

Da kann ich nur mitreden, hier im Pott war es heute sehr schön warm (endlich!) aber vorher sind wir definitiv versumpft. Mein Teich ist Überkante Unterkante voll!!


----------



## Petta (2. Aug. 2015)

Herrlich,
endlich wieder Sonne!!!!
Haben bis 1.30 Uhr die Nacht draußen gesessen,schön
gegrillt und ein paar Getränke entsorgt.
War einfach herrlich !!
Schönen Sonntag noch und viel Sonne
Euch allen


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2015)

Ja so wie heute kann es bleiben, aber leider sollen ja die Temperaturen die Woche über immer weiter steigen. 
Von einem extrem zum nächsten. 

LG René


----------



## prelude2205 (2. Aug. 2015)

Lieber ein bisschen zuviel Temperatur als zuwenig


----------



## bekamax (2. Aug. 2015)

Und hier ist der Sommer grad wieder futsch....


----------



## Petta (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
hier sind jetzt noch 25°


----------



## bekamax (2. Aug. 2015)

Schön! Wir brauchen wenigstens keine Wasserwechsel zu machen, die gibt's gratis........


----------



## Tanny (2. Aug. 2015)

Hurra - hier ist auch endlich ein wenig Sommer aufgeschlagen!!!

heute abend haben wir bei totaler Windstille gegrillt und es sah so aus:


----------

